# Boston, anyone?



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

If anyone lives near the city and wants to get together to do something fun and cheap, let me know. I'm shy of course, but I do really like people and would like to get out of my shell. Maybe a museum or some food?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd say I'm all for a gathering, but that would mean revealing my hideous self, and looks can hurt people really badly.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 27, 2008)

Sure, I might be up for that.

And if you warn us Chrome, we can wear our protective glasses.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Some food sounds good to me.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I might go, depends where exactly we would go.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I can go anywhere the T can take me....

I'd really like to do something. My off-and-on CBT group wants me to go to a MeetUp, but the SAD groups are always full. So something by the end of this week or early the next would be great!



fences said:


> Id consider going. Its a bit of a drive though.
> 
> *Casual dining/fast food or something inexpensive would be prefered though*.


Agree.

Also, were in MA are you? Maybe I can look for something in between. If everyone wants to post their exact location (not address, obviously) I can look for something comfortable for most of us...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'd prefer somewhere outside the Boston area, if I ended up going. I have a car so I'm not worried about the distance. Also what about meeting somewhere where we would be free to talk about SA without people over-hearing? Some libraries offer small rooms you can use for short meetings. I think that would be a good place to meet before or after going out to eat to be able to talk about our experiences with SA comfortably.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

^Yes! That would be great. If you look for the library, I can look for the cheap restaurant.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I work a killer job so I won't have any time during the week to call around or anything unfortunately. But I do know of a place where I think you can have private meetings, it's the Lucia Mastrangelo meeting room at the Watertown Free Public Library.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I can do any day from Monday through Friday after 2pm, and any time on Sunday.

If everyone can post the days/times they're available, I can call the library and set it up...?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I would only be available on the weekends. And I would say two weeks notice would be good because sometimes I will have things planned. Also there might be a small fee to reserve that room (not sure). If there is don't worry about it I can cover it.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Actually here is more info on the meeting rooms at that library if you were interested in going to that one.

http://www.watertownlib.org/catalog/page.asp?id=729
http://www.watertownlib.org/forms/form.asp?fid=12


----------



## fences (Jun 15, 2009)

We could always just meet in the library, no real need to have a conference room?

So how it looks so far is that a Sunday would be best. 2nd of August?


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

fences said:


> I can do just about any day any time, as long as I have about a weeks notice





dax said:


> I would only be available on the weekends. And I would say two weeks notice would be good because sometimes I will have things planned. Also there might be a small fee to reserve that room (not sure). If there is don't worry about it I can cover it.


Sunday it is. Now, which Sunday? 



fences said:


> We could always just meet in the library, no real need to have a conference room?
> 
> So how it looks so far is that a Sunday would be best. 2nd of August?


We couldn't talk in the library that's why Dax gave the idea the space. The second is fine by me.


----------



## fences (Jun 15, 2009)

Ah. Forgot about the whole "silence in the library thing". Haha


----------



## TheWhiteGorilla (Jun 21, 2009)

Go to the New England Aquarium.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I think the 2nd should be good...but I don't quite remember. I was supposed to come into work on some Sunday either this month or next but I forget when- I'll have to check it out. But I think my work obligation is in the morning. What time were you guys thinking of meeting?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

So I checked and the 2nd should be ok for me. Anyone else from Mass or New England thinking of attending?


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

fences said:


> Mid afternoon to evening.
> 
> We've all been to that aquarium like 50 times :/.


Basically...



dax said:


> So I checked and the 2nd should be ok for me. Anyone else from Mass or New England thinking of attending?


This thread has been kind of dead for a while, so I'll message the other 2/3 that probably don't know we're planning this.

Up until now, though, it's just the three of us...


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm in Boston and I might like to attend if you're okay with another person. I know some SASers have qualms with meetups that exceed 3-4 people.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

So what is the word for Sunday? We doing this? Anyone call the library to reserve a room or we going someplace else?


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

Yay for this thread being picked up. Sorry to not be involved. I haven't been to the SAS boards in months. I would be down for Sunday, but the minuteman libraries are closed on Sundays during the summer. If everyone who is interested wants to pm me their email address, I don't mind creating a mailing list and taking over reserving a room or choosing a cheap, quiet cafe, collecting rsvps, and emailing my cell # the day before for people who get lost/ are running late. 

If people still want to do this and want me to organize, please include the following in your pms:
-email address
-days and times available
-any discussion topics you are interested in

I also really do encourage people to sign up for the Boston Social Anxiety meetup. They've helped me out a lot.

Take care everyone. If I receive pms then I will send out an email to everyone this weekend, and the actual meeting will most likely take place the following weekend.


----------



## awr730 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey I'm from Maine, I would like to meet up with some people eventually in Boston. Just cant afford to go right now haha.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

dawntoearth said:


> I also really do encourage people to sign up for the Boston Social Anxiety meetup. They've helped me out a lot.


I signed up for that a while ago and I still get e-mails fairly often informing me of get togethers. I haven't been to a single one though. I'm too chicken.

I might attend another SAS gathering if it's not a lot of people. The one I went to before was me and 4 other people. More than that would probably scare me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey all who read this. Did a Boston meetup actually happen this past month?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> Hey all who read this. Did a Boston meetup actually happen this past month?


Yah, we met up, it was fun. It was Dawntoearth, Fences, Nyx and myself. We had a little lunch, went to a bar and even met a drunk guy from North Carolina who complained about hippies for like 5 minutes. :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's cool...maybe I'll attend the next one. It'd have to be outside of the city though, as I don't know Boston very well and would likely get killed by all those crazy Beantown drivers. I guess I could take "The T"... but I'd rather not.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hear that aquarium place is a good place to meet. The one with the fishes. The T goes right to it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Or not. It wasn't really an idea. Just a fluke. I apologize.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd enjoy meeting up with others...hopefully I won't miss the post if you do another one.

I work mainly with retirees and spend a lot of free time alone, and would really like to be a little more social. Finding good opportunities is the challenge, isn't it


----------

